# Found a brand new 1800s farm dump. Some nice stuff and a big crier



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

I researched the area yesterday and decided to explore it today. I found a huge TOC dump exactly where I thought it was. Its another rock dump, but there were definitely survivors! Here are the finds:





Back Left to right:
Warranted Flask (quart), Apothecary bottle that has an inset label panel, early Ballentine beer, Monogrammed triangular ketchup, Golden Tree Mustard, and some slick meds.

Front Left to Right:
Scotland Clay Pipes, Part of a syringe?, and a mid-1800s spoon.




Back left to right:
Chas. Osgood Co. Norwich, Conn., Lea & Perrins, Atwoods Bitters, Amber Chemical, and a pumpkin seed flask (cracked, but my first!).

Front:
Hood's Pills and a homeopathic vial. 

Absolute crier soda  



Broken ginger beer that I'm gonna glue together:







Monogram in a Horseshoe triangular shaped ketchup:




Hoods Pills:







Nice Apothecary:


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

My first pumpkin seed flask:




Golden Tree:




This place is huge, can't wait to go back!

Thanks for looking, 
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow that soda! Looks like a late throw compared to the other stuff. Was there anything else in the layer of similar age?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 9, 2020)

What a shame on that soda!  Was there any indication of an embossed name on it or just the design?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> Wow that soda! Looks like a late throw compared to the other stuff. Was there anything else in the layer of similar age?


There was part of a pontilled Kennedy's. The house that dumped here was built in the 1700s so there has to be other good pontilled stuff somewhere.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> What a shame on that soda!  Was there any indication of an embossed name on it or just the design?


It has part of a letter on one of the shards. I think it was one of these...


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

Here is the part of an E of the embossing, gotta try to find the rest of the pieces!


----------



## yacorie (Dec 9, 2020)

Killer find - love em


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 9, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It has part of a letter on one of the shards. I think it was one of these...
> View attachment 215394


Holy Mackerel


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It has part of a letter on one of the shards. I think it was one of these...
> View attachment 215394


it does look similar to the bottle that sold for $3000 , the colour and features seem to match , do you know if it was a unique design and colour ? or did any other bottlers use it too ? or was it just used by geo eagle ? 

if it was a unique design and only used by  geo eagle it almost has to be the same bottle


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> it does look similar to the bottle that sold for $3000 , the colour and features seem to match , do you know if it was a unique design and colour ? or did any other bottlers use it too ? or was it just used by geo eagle ?
> 
> if it was a unique design and only used by  geo eagle it almost has to be the same bottle



Pretty sure that this ribbing is unique to the Geo. Eagle Soda. Plus the part with the embossed E matches where it should be on the bottle. I think it is the same bottle, but maybe later variant more towards the 1860s.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks like the same Bottle to me, Bummer not whole or maybe you'd have a $3,000 bottle?


----------



## yacorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Get back out there - rent a mini excavator !!!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd say definitely a George Eagle.  Those pipes are very early as well...much earlier than the rest of the bottles you showed,  so the dump has to have covered a wide range of time.   Good luck...that sort of stuff sure gets the blood pumping.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I'd say definitely a George Eagle.  Those pipes are very early as well...much earlier than the rest of the bottles you showed,  so the dump has to have covered a wide range of time.   Good luck...that sort of stuff sure gets the blood pumping.



I agree.  In over 45 years, I've never seen that mold with anybody's else's name on it.  No telling what lies beneath in that area!


----------



## Mjbottle (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow! Great finds...i noticed you.mentioned a rock dump...do you find bottles burried in the ground under the rocks? Or only at the surface?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 11, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Wow! Great finds...i noticed you.mentioned a rock dump...do you find bottles burried in the ground under the rocks? Or only at the surface?


I'd say both. With rock dumps, I've found that bottles survive in the crevices between the rocks. Digging these types of dumps is a lot of work, especially moving the rocks, but can be really rewarding. For example I've dug tons of pontils that survived in the crevices at another rock dump I have.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 11, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I agree.  In over 45 years, I've never seen that mold with anybody's else's name on it.  No telling what lies beneath in that area!


I'd hope there are some more things that age somewhere. The dump is pretty big!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 11, 2020)

The part of a "syringe" in your first image is the business-end of an enema.  The stoneware bottle, unless it is marked "ginger beer," is an imported ale bottle.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 11, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> The part of a "syringe" in your first image is the business-end of an enema.  The stoneware bottle, unless it is marked "ginger beer," is an imported ale bottle.


 ...business end...


----------



## embe (Dec 11, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> ...The dump is pretty big!





Harry Pristis said:


> ...business-end of an enema.



Lol, thanks for the laugh


----------



## mike garrett (Dec 16, 2020)

if the house is as old 1700. there has tobe older bottles some were! you need too get digging.


----------



## Huntindog (Dec 16, 2020)

I know of two embossed blob sodas with that design. Both are rare and very desirable.
The one you have the shards of is definitely a Geo. Eagle .


----------



## Huntindog (Dec 16, 2020)

The other soda with the same design is a MR & HW / LUNDBLAD and it is extremely rare.

Good luck on the hunt...


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Dec 16, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It has part of a letter on one of the shards. I think it was one of these...
> View attachment 215394


That price has to just make you cringe to find a broken one. At that price you could dig for a month and be OK $


----------



## Roney (Dec 19, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here is the part of an E of the embossing, gotta try to find the rest of the pieces!
> View attachment 215395


That's my luck


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 24, 2022)

Here's a Geo (George) Eagle that sold on ebay today, Cheap at just over $100.00. Thought it was a $3,000 Bottle. Whole & complete & for $100 I was going to bid on it myself. I guess that crack nocked the price down 95%? LEON.









						Rare Antique GEORGE EAGLE (NEW YORK) Iron Pontil Swirl Soda Bottle   | eBay
					

Cool Piece! NO RESERVE.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Apr 24, 2022)

Can't wait to see what else you pull out of that site - all the luck!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 25, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a Geo (George) Eagle that sold on ebay today, Cheap at just over $100.00. Thought it was a $3,000 Bottle. Whole & complete & for $100 I was going to bid on it myself. I guess that crack nocked the price down 95%? LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, damage did that, but also it sold for incredibly cheap.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Apr 25, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It has part of a letter on one of the shards. I think it was one of these...
> View attachment 215394


An example just sold on eBay for 109 dollars with an internal crack. Still, not a 2,000 dollar bottle undamaged.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 26, 2022)

Go





jwpevahouse said:


> An example just sold on eBay for 109 dollars with an internal crack. Still, not a 2,000 dollar bottle undamaged.


Wrong. Just go to hecklerauction.com's recent highlights and you'll see differently. Look at tye estimate, not the actual though. It is also listed in book for around that price. I'm pretty sure that person got a good deal.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 26, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a Geo (George) Eagle that sold on ebay today, Cheap at just over $100.00. Thought it was a $3,000 Bottle. Whole & complete & for $100 I was going to bid on it myself. I guess that crack nocked the price down 95%? LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, pretty certain that person got a good deal even with knocked off price dur to damage. Just look at Hecklerauction.com's highlights, especially its estimate.


----------

